# 'Thuê' con làm việc nhà, lợi hay hại?



## YOLO ENGLISH (28/1/19)

*Trẻ nhỏ vốn thích bắt chước bố mẹ làm việc nhà, nhưng nhiều gia đình đã bỏ qua giai đoạn vàng, phải dùng tiền như phần thưởng để "dụ dỗ".*

*LỢI:*

+ Khoản tiền thưởng là động lực khuyến khích trẻ thực hiện công việc.

+ Chủ động làm việc nhà và có tiền tiêu vặt mà không cần phải xin bố mẹ.

*HẠI:*

+ Việc nhà là việc vốn dĩ là trách nhiệm phải làm thì bây giờ lại thành việc đổi chát, trẻ sẽ hình thành suy nghĩ có tiền mới làm không thì không làm.

Tùy theo cách áp dụng của bố mẹ sẽ hình thành nên suy nghĩ khác nhau của trẻ về tiền thưởng và công việc nhà. YOLO ENGLISH mời các bạn cùng tham khảo bài viết sau.

_Bài viết của tác giả Joe Pinsker trên The Atlantic cung cấp góc nhìn quanh phương pháp dạy con phổ biến._

Thói quen trả cho con một khoản tiền nhất định để làm việc nhà đã tồn tại trong các gia đình Mỹ khoảng 100 năm. "Động lực thúc đẩy chúng sẽ tăng lên gấp đôi", Steven Mintz, nhà sử học thuộc Đại học Texas ở Austin nhận định. Đầu tiên, việc đó giúp trẻ có khả năng tự tham gia vào hoạt động mua bán, chẳng hạn có thể dễ dàng đi mua kẹo, đồ chơi hay các sản phẩm ít tiền mà không phải hỏi xin bố mẹ. Thứ hai, phụ huynh đang dạy trẻ về giá trị của đồng tiền thông qua lao động.

Một tác giả trên tờ _Washington Post _từng có bài viết "Tôi trả tiền để con tự mặc quần áo, làm bài tập và nhiều việc khác nữa. Đó là quyết định tốt nhất của tôi từ trước tới nay". Bà mẹ có hai con bị rối loạn tăng động giảm chú ý (ADHD) đã nhận thấy hiệu quả vượt trội của cơ chế thưởng tiền và gợi ý phụ huynh khác áp dụng. Vì những đồng xu được treo thưởng, con cô sẽ cố gắng nhiều hơn bình thường để hoàn thành một số việc vặt. "Trong tâm lý học, điều này được gọi là tăng cường hành vi theo cách tích cực", cô viết.

Có thật như vậy không? Nhiều chuyên gia mà tôi tham khảo ý kiến đã bày tỏ mối lo ngại rằng việc "thuê" trẻ làm việc nhà chỉ có hiệu quả ngắn hạn. Họ tin nó có thể gửi cho trẻ những thông điệp sai lệch về trách nhiệm cá nhân trong gia đình và cộng đồng.




Thực tế, nhiều nền văn hóa trên thế giới không khuyến khích thưởng tiền cho trẻ làm việc nhà. Một số trẻ giúp đỡ gia đình từ rất sớm, cảm thấy hạnh phúc vì những đóng góp của mình và không cần bố mẹ dùng tiền để "dụ dỗ".

Suniya Luthar, nhà tâm lý học tại Đại học bang Arizone, đặt câu hỏi đáng suy ngẫm: "Bạn thấy việc trả cho trẻ một đồng xu mỗi lần nhặt quần áo mà nó vứt vương vãi ra sàn có tác dụng lâu dài hay không? Bạn có nợ bản thân khoản tiền nào khi tự dọn dẹp thứ mình bày bừa?".

Luthar không phản đối việc cho con khoản phụ cấp, nhưng bà cho rằng điều quan trọng là phụ huynh phải làm rõ với trẻ rằng một số công việc trẻ phải làm không phải để được trả công mà là đó yêu cầu bắt buộc để giữ cho nhà cửa gọn gàng. "Trong một gia đình, không ai trả tiền cho bạn để tự buộc giày hay cất quần áo", bà nói. Dù vậy, bà cũng thừa nhận nuôi dạy con cái là công việc khó khăn, khiến đôi khi người lớn buộc phải "hối lộ" trẻ theo cách nào đó.

Luthar đề xuất phương án mà chuyên gia tài chính cá nhân Ron Lieber của tờ _New York Times_ đã chỉ ra khi viết sách hướng dẫn phụ huynh dạy trẻ về tiền bạc. Theo ông, tiền tiêu vặt chỉ nên được xem là công cụ để trẻ học cách tiết kiệm, cho đi và chi tiêu vào những thứ mình thực sự quan tâm.

"Trẻ nên làm việc nhà với cùng lý do người lớn làm việc nhà. Đó là vì việc nhà cần được hoàn thành, không đi kèm với mong đợi được trả công", ông viết.

Lập luận này gây ra một số tranh cãi, nhiều phụ huynh phản đối việc đưa tiền tiêu vặt cho trẻ mà không nhấn mạnh chúng đã làm gì để nhận được số tiền đó. Lieber cũng đề cập đến quan điểm này trong cuốn sách, gợi ý rằng phụ huynh có thể xem xét trả tiền cho trẻ với một số công việc chỉ xảy ra một lần định kỳ như rửa ôtô hay sơn phòng.

Heather Beth Johnson, nhà xã hội học tại Đại học Lehigh, người nghiên cứu về bất bình đẳng giàu nghèo, tin rằng khi người lớn trả tiền cho trẻ để làm những việc dĩ nhiên phải làm với tư cách thành viên của gia đình hay cộng đồng, trẻ sẽ thấy bản thân có quyền đổi chác, hoặc có thể không nhận nhiệm vụ.

"Đây là vấn đề không xảy ra ở các gia đình nghèo. Họ sẽ không nói với con những câu như: _Nếu con trông em thì mẹ sẽ trả tiền_. Họ khiến trẻ biết rằng trách nhiệm của trẻ là trông em, vì em cần được coi sóc", Johnson nói.

Các con của cô, một cặp sinh đôi 14 tuổi và một đứa trẻ 10 tuổi, không được nhận tiền tiêu vặt. Nhưng chúng được mẹ đưa tiền khi cần và thường xuyên được chia sẻ về những công việc cần thiết trong gia đình.

"Có thể điều này hơi kỳ cục. Tuy nhiên, tôi không phải nhắc câu gì hai lần. Khi tôi nói _Đổ rác đi con_, chúng sẽ làm ngay", cô cho biết.

Khi xem xét ở phạm vi rộng hơn, trên toàn thế giới chứ không chỉ trong nước Mỹ, có lẽ việc thưởng tiền để làm việc nhà mới bị đánh giá là "kỳ cục". David Lancy, cựu giáo sư nhân chủng học tại Đại học bang Utah, đã nghiên cứu cách điều phối việc nhà của nhiều gia đình ở các quốc gia và nhận ra trẻ lớn lên ở những cộng đồng kém phát triển về kinh tế có trách nhiệm cao hơn trẻ em Mỹ.

Sau khoảng 18 tháng vòng quanh trái đất, Lancy giải thích, trẻ ở nhiều nơi thường hào hứng khi giúp đỡ bố mẹ. Chúng học rất nhanh thông qua quan sát và bắt chước. "Lời khen ngợi rất hiếm hoi. Phần thưởng chính dành cho chúng là được tham gia vào dòng chảy hoạt động của gia đình", ông nói.

Một cách tự nhiên, trách nhiệm của trẻ tăng dần theo khả năng và sức khỏe. Chúng có thể bắt đầu bằng cách xách hộ mẹ những túi nhẹ, sau một thời gian đã có thể nấu ăn hoặc chăm em.

Trẻ được giao việc mà không cảm giác bị sai bảo, nhờ đó chúng tự giác làm mà không cần phải quát nạt. Và tất nhiên, chúng không nghĩ sẽ được trả tiền cho những việc vặt đó.

Lancy nhận xét, điều này trái ngược hoàn toàn với phương pháp dạy con ở Mỹ và những quốc gia phát triển khác. "Chúng ta đã khước từ sự giúp đỡ của trẻ. Chúng ta tranh thủ làm việc vặt khi trẻ ngủ trưa, chúng ta vô tình truyền thông điệp rằng giúp đỡ bố mẹ là một gánh nặng. Do vậy, không có gì đáng ngạc nhiên khi bản năng của trẻ bị dập tắt. Đến khi con khoảng 6-7 tuổi, chúng ta bắt đầu nghĩ giờ con đã sẵn sàng để làm việc vặt hay ít nhất là tự chăm sóc bản thân, thì chúng đã mất hết mong muốn giúp đỡ bố mẹ rồi", ông nói.

*=> Theo bạn thì để khuyến khích trẻ làm việc nhà mà không dùng tiền thưởng, bạn sẽ làm cách nào?*

---------------------------
*YOLO ENGLISH CENTER*
+ 75A Hiệp Bình, Phường Hiệp Bình Phước, Quận Thủ Đức, TP.HCM
+ Hotline: 0822 788 388
+ Link Fanpage YOLO ENGLISH: https://bit.ly/2UmmNXf


----------

